# Show us your Christmas 2017 layout.



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I'm very interested to see what you are planning for Christmas layouts this year. I can't wait to see what you come up with this year!!

Mr C.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

No Christmas layout but just wanted to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm still looking for my Christmas layout! I have the base board with the track from last year, but haven't yet located the train. :hah::loser:It's packed away with the holiday decorations, but where?:dunno:


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Well some of the cracking good setups I've seen in the past will be hard to beat but from doing a search on here there certainly are some talented people on this forum that will put a holiday smile on my face.

Mr C


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Santa Claus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm very interested to see what you are planning for Christmas layouts this year. I can't wait to see what you come up with this year!!
> 
> Mr C.


Thanks for asking but my layout will be a little late this year due to remodeling my train room (the basement). I'll try to remember to upload a picture or two. My layout is never spectacular. The whole thing is built on memories from my childhood. I'm really not a model train hobbyist per se. Once a year I like to bring back a little of those feelings from the "good old days."


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

We're getting there with the public display I do at the historic Redford Theatre in Detroit every year. We expanded the display slightly this year and have a ton of new additions. You should be able to find my annual construction thread's if you search the O gauge section of the forum.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

santafe158 said:


> We're getting there with the public display I do at the historic Redford Theatre in Detroit every year. We expanded the display slightly this year and have a ton of new additions. You should be able to find my annual construction thread's if you search the O gauge section of the forum.



Keep us posted with updates


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This year's Christmas display is in there somewhere. Some of it may be in the similar sized stack of boxes in the basement. I'm afraid that's as good as it'll look this year.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine is a WIP that I hope I will have done in time. I’m running a build thread on it as well. But for now here is a pic.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Santa Claus said:


> Keep us posted with updates


I do have an active thread that I've been posting updates in over on the O gauge forum. If interested please check it out. I can also post a condensed version here if I have time.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=138514


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Massey said:


> Mine is a WIP that I hope I will have done in time. I’m running a build thread on it as well. But for now here is a pic.


Looks good mate!


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This year's Christmas display is in there somewhere. Some of it may be in the similar sized stack of boxes in the basement. I'm afraid that's as good as it'll look this year.
> 
> View attachment 367609


Not going to do a Christmas setup this year John?


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

A video off our layout under the tree. It’s not much. However I take pride in detailing the Pullman’s for my polar express. It is H O scale. I did this way before they offered a H O scale pullman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

IMS; boy does that video bring back some great memories. That's how I got started in 1956 with just a circle around the tree. :thumbsup:


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks! We will always have a track around our tree. I had one when I was a kid & now I am keeping the tradition. It is just a circle because we have a 3 year old lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a fun temporary memory layout with my childhood Lionel set. The grandkids will give up their cell phones to play with it. I had hoped to do a much more elaborate layout this year but there just wasn't enough time. Maybe next year. Here are a few shots mostly in focus.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Iron man and DJ those look great!!!

Nothing says Christmas is here better than a Christmas train!!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Santa Claus said:


> Iron man and DJ those look great!!!
> 
> Nothing says Christmas is here better than a Christmas train!!


Thanks for noticing, Santa :thumbsup:

Most of us who really do love model railroad are just too busy in life to devote the necessary time to model railroading. And with me most available space is for my art related work. But no matter how busy in life one is, there should be enough time to set up a 4x8' table furnished with fun things that invoke Christmas love and childhood memories. 

I usually return to this forum each year at this time for a few posts. I probably won't post again this year.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year Santa and Lord willing I'll return with a few photos next year. 

Dale Alan Hammond


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Santa!! I wish I had more time to work on my trains. 
It is just hard to find that time with a 14 year old & a 3 year old ...... both girls lol!!!! 
They both love dads trains , but you know how life is. 
I do admit that it is a great feeling I get when I set up our Polar Express, and it just takes off! No worries about switching to the mainline. No crazy wiring to worry about! Just on , speed set, and watch her run! 
........ yep going to do that now! The kids are in bed. Mom is reading.... time for choo choo’s! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalebaker (Nov 16, 2014)

*Here we go!*

Just got it up tonight!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Gunrunnerjohn, Your Christmas layout looks great this year!!!! We all know it’s really in there “Somewhere”, and will have to wait for photos in 2018. Keep up with the slow move.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Gunrunnerjohn’s looks slightly better, but not by much......ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## rfernald (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello New Friends: I have a Christmas village... about 40 Sq ft in all with about 20 houses and a Bachmann HO train. The problem is that it is constantly going off track. I know they are a bit particular with that connecting pin but this seems excessive. I'd like to re-do the entire train and have something 'nicer' and more reliable (bigger?) I honestly want to get some opinions on what size to go to and any particular brand that would be best for me. Set-up is in the basement and I do have some oxidation on the rails of my present track despite cleaning them. Any Maine Central cars or Bangor and Aroostook available? My grand-dad was yard master in Bangor Maine years ago.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

In spite of my bad leg, I did FINALLY manage to drag/carry/fall down 2 flghts of twisting staircases to get the Christmas layout to the dining room and set up. It then only took me about 2 weeks to FIND the hidden box with the train in it. Typical scenario around here.
So the train layout is on 3/4" plywood, which not only seemingly doubled in weight over the summer, but also developed a pronounced bow. Perfect!
The locomotive was oiled up, repeatedly test run, the track was cleaned, cleaned again, cleaned AGAIN, THEN CLEANED AGAIN! Finally, after using plenty of elbow grease and Alcohol, the thing would make a fairly smooth lap. ( I had been using the attic area as a paint booth, thereby putting a nice enamel and lacquer coating on the rails).
I typically use a bit of Labelle oil on my track to help conductivity, which was fine yesterday. All systems go. Unfortunately, Little Man was attempting to enjoy the Train this morning, but the bowed plywood, coupled with the oiled track and the light 0-4-0 meant things went bad fast. Every time the previously fine running train would round the curve, she'd spin out trying to get up "dead man's hill"! Breakfast is cooking, readying ourselves for the day, Dad (me) feverishly trying to clean the oil off the rails with Alcohol (considering taking a sip at this point), and no appreciable gain being made. Finally, after several more trips around with the Alcohol, she made the hill, we conquered everest!
We enjoyed a few minutes of our little Choo-Choo running around while finishing breakfast, only to hear the Mrs. saying from the living room: "could you guys turn that off? The noise is bothering me". Ho.......Ho.


----------



## Terry T. (Nov 25, 2017)

I just got my Christmas layout for this year finished. My back is glad it's done. It's all Bachmann On30. Here are a few pics of the layout. It's a 4 X 8 platform with a "wing". I have it on rollers so I can moved it around.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Very nice, Terry.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

rfernald, I don't know where everyone is hiding, but you should have had some answers by now. Sounds like you need to check your track first to make sure there are no loose or misaligned joints. Check the locomotive carefully for problems after that.
A bigger scale train might work better for you, but your best bet is to shop around a bit, you'll find something you'll like.
Yes, MEC and BAR rolling stock is plentiful and available.
Best wishes.


----------



## Terry T. (Nov 25, 2017)

rfernald - If you're having oxidation trouble with the track, it sounds like you're using Bachmann's black roadbed steel track. If you do decide stay with Bachmann track, you're better off getting the gray roadbed track with nickel silver rail. It won't give you the oxidation trouble like the steel will. 
If your set has the newer knuckle couplers, it might be that the "hoses" or little wires you see are hanging too far down and catching on the track. Some people bend them up so they don't catch on anything and some people cut them off shorter.


----------



## rfernald (Nov 3, 2014)

*"Big" Decision*

First I'd like to thanks all the input I've received here.... I try appreciate it! 

Second: is my decision.... Do I fix my HO scale set or make the break and go to "O". In the Christmas village I'm sure the O would be more in scale to the houses but is it 'too much'? I think an O set would be more trouble free?

Thanks for any and all feedback and opinions.

rich


----------



## Terry T. (Nov 25, 2017)

The ones I am using this year are Bachmann On30 scale. If you want to go bigger, On30 is a good choice because because it runs on HO track. You can still use the HO track you have. The On30 stuff is a good fit with the Christmas village pieces, too. 
If you want to go with "O", those are bigger than the On30. I also have Lionel O27 trains. I used them last year around the bottom of my layout.
This pic from last year shows the On30 and O27 below.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Here's mine


Are you sure that's your Christmas layout? 

That sure looks like your July 4th layout.....


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Terry, great layout this year. Do you have a sketch of your track layout? I really like it, but it's hard to discern exactly what is going where.
Thanks!


----------



## Terry T. (Nov 25, 2017)

This is this years layout -


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## Terry T. (Nov 25, 2017)

*Layout*

The figure 8 is a mixture of 15" and 18" radius. The egg shaped oval is all 15" radius. The trolley track is all 18" radius. I started with just a plain oval on the egg shaped one but I wanted to fit in more track to use the space I had. I was really pleased that I was able to make it the shape it is and for it all to fit together right. It took a while to get it right using AnyRail.
The building of it you can see here: 
http://www.sarget.com/trains/xxmlayout-17/xmastrain2017.html
Last year's can be seen here:
http://www.sarget.com/trains/xmlayout-16/xmastrain2016.html
Here's an index of my Christmas layouts:
http://www.sarget.com/xmasdex.html


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

No layout this year.
Earlier in the year I was looking forward to it.
My ex gave me all of my trains/structures/accessories that I had back in the 70's (honestly I do not even remember owning most of this stuff) and had all kinds of plans for the layout, however...
The layout has been stored in the garage all year (no environmental control), there were multiple track issues last year that need to be corrected, do not have a "known" running locomotive "exclusively" for the Christmas layout and they (My Son's family) just got two cats which attack anything hanging or moving.

Putting all of that together as time went on I was just not feeling it and neither were the rest of the family so...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Really sorry to hear that. I know how much you look forward to your Christmas layout each year, and that is a real let-down. I look forward to seeing it this year as well.


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Was there another thread with Christmas layouts? I thought I saw one yesterday, but I can't find it today...
Thanks to all who have shared!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Lousy participation this year, as a matter of fact, its been dog slow generally. We had a lot of fun with this topic last year.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

*N scale Christmas train*

I haven't modified my layout for Christmas but I did "modify" a bunch of rolling stock! :smilie_daumenpos:

All N scale.

Pictures attached.

Merry Christmas!

-Never Get Old


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Great job, and they also fit the Christmas season perfectly.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

It was like running a marathon to get all of that stripped and painted in the past 3 weeks. N scale is so small. I have 5 more pieces here that are stripped but aren't going to get paint in time for Christmas (this year).

-Never Get Old


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

time warp said:


> Lousy participation this year, as a matter of fact, its been dog slow generally. We had a lot of fun with this topic last year.



There is still time. I'm enjoying what we are seeing so far!!

Mr C


----------



## Terry T. (Nov 25, 2017)

Great job on the repainting. Are those decals, dry transfers or by hand?


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Those cars look great! Fantastic work!


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Those are great!


----------



## rfernald (Nov 3, 2014)

Friends: I think I've found what I want/need..... my budget was +/- $200 and this set, with the 15% discount to all forum members, hits right in my budget! http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=41254&View_Details=View+Details

I'lll have to convert the cars to MEC though...any source for decals? Thanks!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just getting around to posting my Christmas train. Been busy with family visits throughout the holiday.









I can't call this a layout. But it is a tradition. Just a loop of Easy Track around the tree and any diesel that I can get to run. (My good locos are all steamers that run on my main layout.) The cars are all old, toy-quality hand-me-downs that are too modern for my layout.

We have two large dogs that regularly bang into the bottom of the tree and thrash it with their tails. All of the ornaments on the bottom half of the tree have to be unbreakable. When not running, the train stays parked behind the tree (where the dogs don't go). To run the train, I need to first vacuum all of the dog hair off of the tracks. Despite the track-cleaning, when I put the train away, I will spend about an hour removing dog hair from wheels and gears.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks good to me. Instead of dogs I have a 3 yr old. She loves to turn on the choo-choo. The will try to pet it as it goes by lol. She will also forget where it is when it gets parked to the front of our tree. So it too stay at the back. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midnight Goat (Dec 19, 2017)

A little bit late but better late than never 

Wife is on me about taking it down but I think it'll stay another month.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Christmas layout, rest of the year it is mountain subdivision!


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Midnight Goat AND Dano
Both great! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

